
Passive Income is Not an Escape - ezl
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2012/06/passive-income-is-not-an-escape/
======
bhoung
This needs a few more upvotes and comments. This is a gem. I think you could
replace Passive Income with anything really. It's anything a person has
decided will help them escape their situation and person.

